# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Central de Canelles

## xafbcn

Bueno...comenzamos con una central muy conocida por su espectacular presa y aliviadero.

Interiormente es una central modernita, muy pensada para visitas ya que hay plafones con fotos de otras centrales.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas, esperaba otra cosa de una central por dentro... Esta como una patena... Limpia como los chorros del oro. Muchas gracias y un saludo. Esperemos que pronto tambien tengamos comentarios sobre producción, funcionamiento y características de éstos lugares.
Gran fichaje para el foro compañero.

----------


## xafbcn

> Preciosas, esperaba otra cosa de una central por dentro... Esta como una patena... Limpia como los chorros del oro. Muchas gracias y un saludo. Esperemos que pronto tambien tengamos comentarios sobre producción, funcionamiento y características de éstos lugares.
> Gran fichaje para el foro compañero.


Excepto casos "raros" sí, las centrales hidroeléctricas que yo he pisado (y he pisado unas cuantas), están impecables. Se mantienen barridas y lustrosas. Supongo que el hecho de que trabaje poca gente en ellas también ayuda.

----------

